# How to DM People



## Garf (May 17, 2022)

Post thread | SpeedSolving Puzzles Community.webm







drive.google.com




Something I left out is that if you wanted to view past conversations to get back into them, then you go into the envelope button, click "Show All", and then you will be able to access your previous DMs to other people.
This video is mainly for newer cubers that want to be able to talk to other's privately, or for someone who hasn't been on the forums in forever and forgot how everything works here.
@pjk, if you ever see this thread, then please recommend it to newer members. I think it shows a good amount of info that would be really useful.


----------

